# My Kinder Herd *Pics*



## KinderKorner (Jul 28, 2010)

Kinder Buck Wilbur Van Gogh

Here is just some pictures of some of my herd.






Young colorful buck Jasper Noelle





Other side





Doe Sara Rabbit





Doeling Celeste





Doeling Angeliese





Sammie Girl





Doeling Spock





Lucie Cocoa





Doeling Elegance

I have more, that I didn't get pictures of.


----------



## KinderKorner (Jul 28, 2010)

Old picture of Dandylion our other young buck. 





Doe Tinkerbelle 'Unregistered'





Doe O'Meg'A. She is our frostbite rescue. She has leg deformities, only half ears, deformed scurs, and deformed teats. She still had a beautiful big buckling this spring with no problems. 

Missing pictures is our twin nubian kids, our big buck Kodiac, our best doe Lily, doeling Queen Isabella, our herd queen Goatie.


----------



## stano40 (Jul 28, 2010)

Love those shots, especially the photo of Dandylion.  Great looking herd and some day I'd like to breed for them.


Are they good milkers?

bob


----------



## KinderKorner (Jul 28, 2010)

I take much better pictures. Those are just the quick ones I got out in the 105 degree heat the other day. I needed some recent ones. lol

They are great milkers. Lily is a dream to milk. Sara Rabbit produces the most. But all of them can and were milked quite easily. 

http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=3482

Heres a link to some old pictures.





Sweet Lily has one of the prettiest and sweetest faces I have even seen on a goat. Dandy inherited her beauty, and his face looks very much like hers. It makes me want to just snuggle him.





Here is his newborn face picture. He is 5-6 months old now.


----------



## stano40 (Jul 28, 2010)

Sweet Lily is one gorgeous goat.  You really do want to go an give a gret big hug.

If I don't hug my goats every day they sulk.  The only exception is my adult doe who only like to get scratched on top of her head and in front of her horns.

Once you have a kinder goat can you just breed them without constantly breeding a pygmy buck to a nubian doe?

bob


----------



## sammileah (Jul 28, 2010)

I don't suppose you are in Iowa?  
they all look great
 I want kinders but have had no luck finding much.


----------



## KinderKorner (Jul 28, 2010)

Once you have Kinders you breed them to each other. They are registered in generations.

I am in Southern IL.

But I had people drive from PA, TN, and MI this spring to get babies. We live next door to a big campground and lake. So it could make a good vacation to come up here and camp, then bring home some babies this fall. 

There just aren't many out there. Especially towards the east.

I will have babies in fall and in spring.


----------



## sammileah (Jul 28, 2010)

he is the closets i could get around here and he was listed as a cross.  he's a sweetheart horns and all


----------



## stano40 (Jul 28, 2010)

I take it to have a registered kinder you would need to start with a registered pygmy buck and a registered nubian doe or a registered kinder.

Plus, does being registered those kinders will command a higher price?

bob


----------



## KinderKorner (Jul 28, 2010)

To get register Kinders you have to start with a Registered Pygmy, and a 100% Purebred Registered Nubian, or a registered Kinder. You can't cross kinders back to nubians or pygmies to get more kinders.

Registered for sure raises the price. You can get unregistered ones for $35-$100. Registered goes for $150 on up usually.


----------



## ksalvagno (Jul 28, 2010)

Nice looking herd! Also looks like you have plenty of nice green grass for them too!


----------



## KinderKorner (Jul 29, 2010)

The girls have free access to over an acre of pasture. And the boys get out in their own over acre pasture for a few hours in the evening where they can graze and watch the girls. 

They are quite happy and healthy.


----------



## dkluzier (Jul 30, 2010)

Here are my registered kinders, all born in 2010!

Priscilla Marie (on the nest box) whom I got from KinderKorner:







Kodak Moments also from KinderKorner and D'Artagnan who was born here:






Penelope Rose who was born here:






Penelope and D'Artagnan were from breedings here using Registered nubian does and our registered pygmy buck, Mr. Attitude.


----------



## KinderKorner (Jul 30, 2010)

Wow dkluzier Prissy looks so much different than her sister Ellie. Way way different. Ellie is bright bright red with white grizzling all over her body and facial stripes.

They are both looking good.

Have you got your registration papers yet? We called then a week or so ago because we haven't gotten ours back and it's been a long time. They said they were busy and haven't gotten to them yet. Wondering if they did yours? They are so slow sometimes.


----------



## chandasue (Jul 30, 2010)

Love your Kinders.    Wish I could have found some in MN when I was first looking for goats but I couldn't find any up here either. But I love my NDs just the same.


----------



## DAS (Aug 5, 2010)

First of all, I love the photos -- always ready to see kinders!  I have 4 -- I'm just starting out -- two does and two kids.  Next year there will be more!!  I wonder who is near my area -- SE Ohio.  I'd love to be in contact with other kinder breeders nearby.

Good luck with the goats and thanks for sharing the photos.


----------



## KinderKorner (Aug 6, 2010)

SE Ohio isn't that far from us. We drove up there last winter and it only takes about 7 hours or less.

We will be making a trip up there in Nov. too bad my kids will just be being born then or we could bring you some. lol

If you decide you want to make a road trip we will have some kids born late this fall, and next spring. 

This year we will have 10 does kidding, plus some unregistered ones. And will have unrelated babies, if you decide you want a some bucklings or does. 

I'm so excited about kiddings this year. I got some beautiful does, and some really nice bucklings from last year that I'm going to be trying out. After kids are born I will have to cut back some. Cause right now I have 18 goats. Around 20 or less is my limit, and I should have about 30 kids. I'm going to probably keep a couple of the nicer kids, so I'll have to sell some does and or bucks to make room. I will have lots to find homes for. I quite possibly may have some does in milk. I already have Wilbur sold I do believe. He was our first kinder.I really don't want to. But I'm keeping his son, and I don't need 4 bucks. There is a local guy wanting to start kinders. So after breeding this fall Wilbur will probably be leaving us. 

Hoping to drive up and get a few spotted kinders from WA next year. So if anyone towards the west is looking for some goats, I would be more than willing to meet you on my way.

Gah. I wish babies would hurry and get here. lol


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Aug 6, 2010)

They are pretty goats!!!!!


----------



## KinderKorner (Aug 11, 2010)

Oh no. Silly me! 

I bred 5 does not thinking much about it.

Before realizing they are due right before I leave to go to the Ohio Nationals.

Lucie is due the 4th.

Meg the 10th.

Sara, Goatie, Lily the 11th.

We are leaving on the 12th.  I hope everything works out.

Hoping they go a little early, and we can talk a friend into checking on them a few times a day. We will probably leave late the 12th and get back late the 14th. So they should be okay.... Maybe.


----------



## DAS (Aug 17, 2010)

Someone posted that she (he?) is not very far from me in SE Ohio.  I tried to email you directlly, but my machine doesn't recognize the email program that this site is hooked up with.

So, where are you located?  I very well might be interested in something from your herd, but I don't know where you are.

Secondly, can anyone tell me about Nationals in Ohio?  I'd like to know what/where/& when if anyone can tell me.

thanks


----------



## dkluzier (Aug 17, 2010)

> Are they good milkers?
> 
> bob


My unregistered kinder Queen of the herd, Babylon is our best milker.  We have people who have had goat milk before say that it's the best they have ever tasted.  It's richer and sweeter than our saanen/nubian mix.  

I am in South Central, PA 15 minutes from I-76 for the person in SE Ohio and about 5 hours away from Shade according to Mapquest.  Kinderkorner is near the IL, MO border 7 hours West of you.


----------



## KinderKorner (Aug 20, 2010)

Das it was me who emailed you.

I was sending you a message saying that I would be making a trip up there to the Ohio Nationals and would be more than willing to bring a few bottle baby goats up for you if your interested. I have 4 registered does due days before.

If you want to wait until a later time, sounds like DKluzier is closer to drive. 

http://www.ohionational.org/ 

Here is the site to the Ohio Nationals.

You can email me at lisalarose77@yahoo.com

If you want pictures or more information.

Dkluzier how are the goats doing? Has Prissy grown yet? I was amazed when you said she was tiny. Ellie her sister is our biggest doeling. She is huge and crunky. Oh course she is nearly 6 months old and still nursing. lol. You have to realize all your other reg kinders you have were all single babies which grow faster. Prissy might of also been set back from stress of the trip or from being away from her sister and mother. I really don't know. Maybe she got her mom small genes and Ellie got her dads. But when they were here they were both  the same size. Is she short and or skinny? 1st generations are usually on the big side. Then as the generations go on they get smaller and smaller. All of lower generations are bigger than our high ones.

We think sammie might of gotten stunted from being fed only replacer, as she also got sick several times from it. Like Cocci, and entertoxemia. Both her mother and father are good sized so we can't see it being genetic. But it could be. Sammie is normal height, but she is a little thiner and more dairy. While her twin sister is stout and a couple inches shorter. Feeding a big baby for so long in the summer is part of the reason of her weight as well. But she has a lovely tight udder. We aren't breeding her again yet because we want to fatten her up before putting more stress on her body.

I hope Prissy catches up for you soon. I just adore Ellie. I don't know where her color came from but she is just so cute. Prissy and her looked alike as kids. But it seems their color and size is quite different. I think no matter what I learn I will never quite understand goat genetics. lol

We have an established herd now, so this year we are really going to be working on cutting back to the best. We bought or retained 5 new doelings. After they grow and kid. We will pick the few does who produce the best, and milk the best. We also have 4 bucks right now. We bred them all and will decide by their kids which stay and which go. Wilbur is already reserved after we breed him one more time. He has gotten pushy, and he is more lean on weight. We really like the more meaty look. 

If everything goes as planned we are also getting a pygmy to breed to our spotted nubian doe. And we are flying in a spotted pair of kinders from WA this spring to add to the herd.

It's going to be hard to cut back. I really love all of them. But to lessen the work load and to improve breeding it is something that has to be done.


----------



## dkluzier (Aug 21, 2010)

The only doe that we have due soon is a saanen/nubian mix who we believe bred to our unregistered kinder buck, Dragan and the kid is already reserved should it be a single doe.  

Kinderkorner - Prissy is still our smallest doe, DH calls her his little Elf.  She is also our friendliest and I luv her to pieces, wouldn't trade her on a bigger girl for a million dollars. She and our d'Artagnan will make beautiful little kids.  Our pygmy buck, Mr. Attitude who sired d'Art is also on the small side, plus he is dark grey agouti and threw a belly band into our herd with our first generation Penelope.  Good chance of spots in our kinders.  Now if I can just get him to breed our spotted nubian doe, Dot this year!


----------



## KinderKorner (Aug 21, 2010)

I'm glad you like her. 

We really do have crazy friendly goats here. They are spoiled rotton. Especially with all the new doelings, and bottled kids. We walk into the gate and get trampled by little girls. lol. 

We have only one shy one on the place. Celeste. One of our three newest. She is slowing warming up to us. We got her from the largest US herd, and she was untouched. So she was really cautious at first. I have been catching her and petting her down often, and she is coming around. She is our only spotted kinder!


Good luck on the spots. Can't wait to fly me in a buckling so I can make some colorful babies.


----------

